
Using ASCII Art on Google Adwords - Brilliant! - ivankirigin
http://blog.mindvalleylabs.com/using-ascii-art-on-google-adwords-brilliantly-innovative/336/
======
daniel-cussen
This is fake. Google doesn't actually let people do this.

[http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=mietwagen&btnG=G...](http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=mietwagen&btnG=Google-
Suche&meta=)

------
nickb
Cool? Yes. Interesting? Yes. But I'd love to see the click-through rates and
conversion figures before you label them 'brilliant.'

------
BrandonM
Looks like my ad-blocker is preventing me from seeing fine works of art....

